# Wanting to learn the ropes.....



## Angling1 (Jan 25, 2015)

From NE Indiana, transferred here for work.... Fished my entire life up north, time to start fishing down here.

Looking for trips on sat/sun's... 

Surf fishing, fresh or salt water trips..... Just looking to learn the in and outs of fishing down here and get up to speed on the how, what and where to go.

Willing to chip in for gas, don't have any salt water gear yet as I'm not sure what to get or would need.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Your best bet, for now, is to pick a specie that you are interested in catching; then, use the SEARCH function on here and read as much as you can on the subject specie. Much better than starting from zero.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

watch the ride wanted section. There are rides available and most people with boats have extra equipment you can barrow. For pier and bridge fishing, go down and observe and talk to the people fishing.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Spend hours digging threw all the archives on this site and you will learn a ton. Then go do hands on practice. 
Everything you need to know, and where and when to go to the exact coordinate is on this site. 
Good fishin to ya. 
The water will warm real soon. Never soon enough


.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

also YouTube has thousands of videos on catching Speckled Trout, Redfish, Pompano and probably any other species in the area. Also videos on how to catch crabs in a trap, cast a net, gig a Flounder etc.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

As for gear go down to outcast with a price and species in mind and ask questions. They will be able to set you up with everything you need.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You posted in the right place. There are always people looking for others to fish with and help with costs. Where exactly are you located and do you prefer to go out of?


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

Where in NE Indiana are you from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angling1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I live in pace and could go out of where ever.


----------



## Angling1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm from Auburn, it's approx. 20 miles north of Ft Wayne.


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm from Huntington, about 20 SW of Ft Wayne. I mainly fish from a Hobie outback, fished the surf a few times. Guys on here are really helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

I am from Fort Wayne:thumbsup: Give me a call, I can speed up your learning curve on salt water fishing. Welcome on my boat, try out some of my gear before you purchase

Terry Helmkamp
850.393.0155


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

aquaholic is a good dude and can show you a lot about fishing down here. Very knowledgeable.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I lived in Ft. Wayne for 5 years. Congrats on getting outta there. Actually it was a very nice place to live from July 4 to August 31. Welcome to Paradise!


----------

